# Spring Break



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Well I got one. (a spring break that is) We went to Eureka springs for a night but the rest of the time we prepared our gardens. There is a lot to do and never enough time. Getting three beds ready for beets. Any one eat them? I like them and I get greens as well. Tomatoes go in next week. Arkansas Travelers and Radiator Charlie variety. Squash went in two weeks back. Gambling on the last frost date. April 15th is on record here. Met with city officials to revamp a farmers market in our fair city. I have three growers committed for this season already. There is a lot to this retirement deal. The weather is great and the rain last week filled the rain harvester I built up to a half a foot in each of the two 275 gallon tanks I have. Rained for three days and it fell slowly and gently. It has been a great week. Lot of motorcycles going by and fishing rigs being towed. I just like to be at home now. Growing food and watching old cowboy movies.Hope all you retirees had a good one as well. :clap: :happy:


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

Sounds like fun Dave. Mine is next week when the grandkids come for the week. Battening down the hatches now.


----------

